# Help Me Figure This Out



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok so on the x2 2nd init isnt loading a hijack zip. We don't have a hijack so instead we latch onto mot_charge_mode or w/e that bin is to execute this shell script. It exectues and works fine but it only loads init.rc. If anyone can help I would be very thankful!

#!/system/bin/sh
PATH=/system/xbin:/system/bin
usb_mode=$(getprop ro.usb_mode)
if [ "$usb_mode" != "debug" ]; then
mount -o remount,rw rootfs /
cp -fr /system/etc/rootfs/init.rc /
taskset -p -c 0 1
taskset -c 0 /system/bin/2nd-init > /data/two.log 2>&1fi


----------

